# Board Breaking Videos



## Azulx

I had to break four boards for my 1st geup test. I used the following four techniques: Knife hand strike, hammer fist strike, front kick, and side kick. Here are the videos of the board breaks.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Good job!


----------



## senseiblackbelt

niceee


----------



## Dirty Dog

Congrats.


----------



## Azulx

Breaks from my first dan exam


----------



## JowGaWolf

I never broke a board before.  I wonder if I can do it.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

JowGaWolf said:


> I never broke a board before.  I wonder if I can do it.



believe you can and you're halfway there


----------



## JowGaWolf

ks - learning to fly said:


> believe you can and you're halfway there


I just saw the prices for the boards.  I only want one lol.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JowGaWolf said:


> I never broke a board before.  I wonder if I can do it.



Sure you can. Any of our students wearing a yellow belt (9th geup) or higher have done so. Even the 6-7 year olds.
Commitment, confidence and technique. That is all it takes, until you start getting into the power breaks.



JowGaWolf said:


> I just saw the prices for the boards.  I only want one lol.



A pine 1x12x8 is $12.00-$13.00 at Lowes. That is one reason I prefer concrete pavers. They're $0.98 at the local block store. Breaking a pile of them costs me less than $10.00, instead of $30.00 for wood.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Dirty Dog said:


> Sure you can. Any of our students wearing a yellow belt (9th geup) or higher have done so. Even the 6-7 year olds.
> Commitment, confidence and technique. That is all it takes, until you start getting into the power breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> A pine 1x12x8 is $12.00-$13.00 at Lowes. That is one reason I prefer concrete pavers. They're $0.98 at the local block store. Breaking a pile of them costs me less than $10.00, instead of $30.00 for wood.


I'll try something new and break a board for the first time.


----------



## BigJavi973

Azulx said:


> I had to break four boards for my 1st geup test. I used the following four techniques: Knife hand strike, hammer fist strike, front kick, and side kick. Here are the videos of the board breaks.


I just broke some boards myself.... is it ok If I post it here on your thread


----------



## Dirty Dog

You can, or you can start your own thread...


----------



## BigJavi973

Dirty Dog said:


> You can, or you can start your own thread...



nice but the thread title is "board breaking videos"... you my friend just started an official board breaking thread


----------



## BigJavi973




----------



## Tez3

I came late to this thread and can't see any of Azulx's videos, click on and it says 'this video doesn't exist' which is obviously not true lol.


----------



## Azulx

Tez3 said:


> I came late to this thread and can't see any of Azulx's videos, click on and it says 'this video doesn't exist' which is obviously not true lol.


 I deleted the videos, because I out them all together. The original post had them as small clips. I will post the compilation.


----------



## Azulx

Here is the video


----------



## senseiblackbelt

Azulx said:


> Here is the video



if u dont mind me asking what with those noises after breaking the board lol?


----------



## Azulx

senseiblackbelt said:


> if u dont mind me asking what with those noises after breaking the board lol?



The yells would be called Ki-haps.


----------

